

Fat Tailed Filesystems - rsobers
http://blog.varonis.com/some-amazing-things-about-your-file-system/

======
bediger4000
Notice that the author(s) of this article put an "(R)" symbol on "Microsoft
Outlook". I believe that means the article got vetted by a committee or a
lawyer. That, in turn, means the article is almost content free.

~~~
agreenjay
It stands to reason! You want go up against Microsoft's lawyers?

~~~
bediger4000
Are you a lawyer? Otherwise, you might want to mark your article "IANAL" so as
to avoid getting sued by some Bar Association somewhere for verging on giving
legalistic advice.

Please. Ordinary folks are allowed to use trademarks in any way they see fit.
There's only some narrowly defined "commercial speech" contexts that require
an entity to mark "(R)" or "(TM)" or "(C)" on some words, and then only the
first time they're used.

I stand by my lawyer-vetted -> Content-free assertion.

~~~
agreenjay
I'll file in my "department of huh?" folder--I give up. Thanks for pointing
out fair-use rules and commercial speech. Back to the point ... any thoughts
on power laws and file system size distributions? Are they lognormal, power
law in tails, double Pareto, etc. Is the generative model based on some kind
of herding behavior --preferential attachment (Yule-Simon,etc)-- or something
else? Feel free to take a histogram of your own file system and tell us what
comes up.

